# Hello everybody!



## littlepickle (Feb 6, 2010)

My name's Lani and I'm a make up obssessed kiwi - MAC, Dior, Lime Crime and Yves Saint Laurent are my favourites but I'll chase anything with high quality pigment. I love to experiment with my makeup as much as possible and I'm a slave to my local beauty counters. I'm excited to meet more like minded individuals


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Lani!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you joined!!


----------



## Purple (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2010)

to specktra sweetie!


----------



## Cinci (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  I think you will definately enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Lani!


----------



## xxmichellexx (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Lani! Glad to meet you!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome Lani. I love strong pigment as well!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to specktra Lani...!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 2, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## HMC (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi! I wish i could hear your accent! lol!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 3, 2010)

That's so sweet! It's been described as 'lyrical' by and American friend, heehee. Maybe I will have to do some youtube tutorials so you guys can hear.


----------

